# Laranjeiras: histórica sergipana



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*LARANJEIRAS - SERGIPE*

Trago a vocês o aprazível centro histórico de Laranjeiras, em Sergipe.











Área	162,538 km² [3]
População	29 418 hab. IBGE/2016[4]
Densidade	180,99 hab./km²
Altitude	9 m

01
IMG_20190216_140007639 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190216_140020554 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190216_140033336 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190216_140047050 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190216_140110128_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190216_140123606_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190216_140126073_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190216_140149595_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190216_140152252_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190216_140751106_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190216_140757340_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190216_140804659_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190216_140814471 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190216_141116399_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190216_141134359_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190216_141136749_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190216_141140855_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190216_141144559_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190216_141212692_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190216_141238078_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190216_141244596_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20190216_141313874_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190216_141318994 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20190216_141327835_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20190216_141330756_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
26
IMG_20190216_141355400_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20190216_141358709_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20190216_141416743_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20190216_141419698_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20190216_141427282_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20190216_141447317 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20190216_141451110 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20190216_141516946_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20190216_141537752_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20190216_141553708_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20190216_141650627_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20190216_141732550_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20190216_141739984_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20190216_141752917 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20190216_141755883 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20190216_141840996_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20190216_141916146 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20190216_141953915_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20190216_142013595_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20190216_142021210 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20190216_142047039_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20190216_142142768_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20190216_142145119_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20190216_142205753_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20190216_142220216 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20190216_142225156_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20190216_142229438 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20190216_142229438 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20190216_142243107_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20190216_142306015_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20190216_142321589_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20190216_142331188_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20190216_142400151_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20190216_142409678_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20190216_142423715 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20190216_142428075 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20190216_142438157_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20190216_142449394 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20190216_142554086_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20190216_142613675_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20190216_142616593_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20190216_142638403_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20190216_142641626_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20190216_142836914_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20190216_142918623_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20190216_142940861_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20190216_143000962_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20190216_143012261_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20190216_143022103_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20190216_143025363_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20190216_143036358_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20190216_143101181 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20190216_143111798_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20190216_143130469_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20190216_143132891_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20190216_143150075_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20190216_143153703_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20190216_143239314_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20190216_143305903 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20190216_143310701_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20190216_143323491 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20190216_143341632 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20190216_143404539 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20190216_143415744 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20190216_143450980_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20190216_143507361_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20190216_143846009_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20190216_143849475_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20190216_144039447_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20190216_144107803_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20190216_144146035 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20190216_144151536 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20190216_144307383 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20190216_144338006_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Muito rico e um mimo!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Digna e com um potencial turistico enorme...


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Realmente uma joia colonial de Sergipe!!!


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Laranjeiras, berço da cultura negra de Sergipe. Terra de intelectuais sergipanos, conhecida como '' Atenas sergipense''.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Valeu gente. Laranjeiras foi uma surpresa, pois me pareceu mais autentica que Sao Cristovao (que tambem fotografei). Na verdade em SC fui importunado por guias. Em Laranjeiras peguei uma cidade pacata, com feirinha (no final), alguns estudantes... Bem pacato. 

E ambas sao do lado de Aju. Passeio imperdível.


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Linda Laranjeiras! Se as fotos estivessem todas em preto e branco daria para passar como fotos antigas. Quão belo e rico é o patrimônio histórico. Deveria ser um dos patrimônios da humanidade. Espero que os políticos de Sergipe olhem com muito carinho por Laranjeiras. Superou as minhas expectativas. Valeu, Ice!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Que fofura de cidade, o entorno também é um encanto!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Curti mto quando foi até Laranjeiras. Tem um patrimônio histórico mto bom e a graça é que fica bem próxima da capital. 

A minha percepção apenas é de que falta ser melhor explorada. Potencial tem. 

Belo registro, Ice.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Laranjeiras! Patrimônio histórico interessantíssimo, e que deveria ser melhor divulgado e explorado.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Show! Imagine então um lugar desses "nos trinques" (fachadas restauradas + fiação embutida). É um lugar com potencial gigantesco.

Valeu Henrique!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Sergipe tem meu carinho eterno...:heart:

Particularmente, gostei mais de São Cristóvão, mas Laranjeiras também um centro histórico muito lindo. Adoro! 

A vista do alto da Igreja de Bom Jesus é linda. Deu saudade. 

Obrigada, migo, por compartilhar com a gente...

bjks e :hug:


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Belos registros. :applause:


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Belas construções antigas.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Linda, uma joia! Preciso conhecer Sergipe.

Tem uma planta de fertilizantes da Petrobras nessa cidade, não?


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eu vi algumas empresas no limite entre Nossa Senhora do Socorro e Laranjeiras. Nassau Cimentos e Petrobrás


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Pietrin said:


> Linda, uma joia! Preciso conhecer Sergipe.
> 
> Tem uma planta de fertilizantes da Petrobras nessa cidade, não?


^^
Tem sim a Fafen que está em hibernação, acho que será vendida.hno:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Valeu sebo!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Bela surpresa, nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa cidade. Tem um patrimônio mto interessante só precisa de uma atenção maior no cuidado e conservação de algumas edificações, mas como falaram a cidade tem um gde potencial turístico que me parece mto pouco explorado ainda.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cidade muito simpática, é uma pena que o patrimônio histórico não esteja tão bem preservado, mas imagino que o pouco número de turistas não compense manter tudo bem reformado =/

Vlw pelo registro, Ice! :cheers:


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Lindo lugar Ice, cidade com muito historia..Parabéns pelas fotos..


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Que cidade fofa! Esta igrejinha no alto do morro dá um charme especial.


----------



## Dan Dan (Jun 18, 2007)

Vi no "Brasil visto de cima", fiquei surpreso. Ao nível da rua tão interessante quanto do alto!


----------

